# Boas and bioactive!



## Belvie (Mar 26, 2020)

So I've had my royal for just over 2 months now and she's thriving in her enclosure, every feed has been a success, she's passed successfully and she's had a full body shed successfully.

Now after talking to some people a friend of a friend has asked if I can take their boa in, she's 4 years old and about 5 foot. Bit of a jump from my young royal but having seen the snake myself she's well handled and I feel confident that she would be a good addition (not to mention boas are what got me interested in the hobby of reptile keeping). 

My question is can I set up a boa tank in a similar way I did with my royal and if so if anyone had any guides....I've been hunting around and I've seen guides for Rosy Boas and Tree boas and Rainbows but none for a common boa constrictor so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There's a guide to the basics in the snake section https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1206674-general-care-husbandry-common-boas.html

You don't actually state how you are keeping your royal, so it's impossible to give exact answers to how to set up the enclosure compared to the one you have for your royal. As you mentioned bioactive then I'm guessing that you use natural earthy substrates and real plants ?

Basically using live plants in both a Boa's and Royals enclosure will end up being a waste of time and money. These are heavy bodied snakes, and as such will crush and flatten all but the stoutest plants, a boa more so. An adult royal averages 2-2.5KG, an adult boa will tip the scales at 12-16kg or more when 8-9' in length. Only thick tree branches can withstand that weight. The weight will also compact the substrate, so this is also something to bear in mind.

Hope this helps....


----------

